

Show HN: Yet another side project of mine - Life Tip a Day - ConceitedCode
http://www.lifetipaday.com/

======
rex_gsd
Nice clean design. I'd recommend enabling pagination on the page numbers
though. I tried to click on number 2 for page 2 and it didn't work.

